# Temple Run 2 Lag - Is yours the same?



## 13bgarli (Jun 28, 2012)

Downloaded Temple Run 2 today and it is quite fun; but I noticed that it isn't smooth when I run it on the "Best" graphical setting, I know its kinda stupid but I just thought I'd ask if anyone else was this problem. I get some frame rate issues when I run at "Best", like shuttering and just in general slow-feeling. My friend has a Galaxy S II and it runs absolutely buttery smooth on it on the "Best" setting. I was just wondering if anyone else was having this problem, as I am running CM 10.1 currently.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

What do you have you clock speed and governor set to?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 13bgarli (Jun 28, 2012)

Just default settings (1.2Ghz, and I assume the on-demand governor) that come with CM 10.1. I'm gonna try updating to the latest nightly and see if that makes any difference now.

EDIT:
Yea its doing the same thing still, I'm gonna try a custom kernel here in a second...

EDIT:
So to get it to run with minimal slowdowns I have to Overclock the Graphics to 512Mhz...
Haha there goes my battery life...


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

13bgarli said:


> Just default settings (1.2Ghz, and I assume the on-demand governor) that come with CM 10.1. I'm gonna try updating to the latest nightly and see if that makes any difference now.
> 
> EDIT:
> Yea its doing the same thing still, I'm gonna try a custom kernel here in a second...
> ...


I am running CM10 with stock kernel at 1.2 GHZ no OC on graphics.. No stutter on any setting.


----------



## 13bgarli (Jun 28, 2012)

CM 10? Or CM 10.1? I'm wondering if 4.2.1 is causing problems...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Runs fine for me. I'm just using my own stock build of 4.2.1. Google's kernel and interactive. Also, interactive is the default on CM's kernel, not on demand. If you want to avoid unforseen bugs with CM, use their monthly milestones (typically labeled as experimental in the updater) and not the nightlies.


----------



## 13bgarli (Jun 28, 2012)

yarly said:


> Runs fine for me. I'm just using my own stock build of 4.2.1. Google's kernel and interactive. Also, interactive is the default on CM's kernel, not on demand. If you want to avoid unforseen bugs with CM, use their monthly milestones (typically labeled as experimental in the updater) and not the nightlies.


Yea I just installed the Experimental build and it seems to run the same as the others. I'd downgrade to CM 10, but I'm worried it'll mess up my SD card again, so I'm just gonna live with it.







its only a game after all.
Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

13bgarli said:


> Yea I just installed the Experimental build and it seems to run the same as the others. I'd downgrade to CM 10, but I'm worried it'll mess up my SD card again, so I'm just gonna live with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should be fine with downgrading as long as you have the latest version of your recovery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

I just thought I would add in that I have no issues with the game. Runs smooth for me. My kernel runs at 1200mhz max CPU, and 384mhz GPU.


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

Mine seems to run fine with no lag and I'm very perceptive to lag/low framerates. I'm running eclipse 3.1 build 4 with luna kernel only thing I've changed is switching the governor to deadline. I highly recommend trying eclipse is the only rom I truly love.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm not having any issues on Nexus Revolution. It's not 60FPS smooth but it's manageable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marcusant (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't seem to have lag at all using ak kernel with liquid smooth

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

No lag here at Best setting, running CM 10.1 w/ stock kernel and clock speeds.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

I just installed SlimBean and Franco's latest nightly. Using the Interactive governor and the game is completely smooth.


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

Nope. No lag at all for me.

Have about 30 fps on the best visual setting, but stable 60 fps at the better visual setting.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

what exactly do you guys mean by "best" setting. i'm running cm10.1 as well and don't understand because i too am running into occasional lag.


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

amm5890 said:


> what exactly do you guys mean by "best" setting. i'm running cm10.1 as well and don't understand because i too am running into occasional lag.


Go to menu > settings > visual quality.
Change the slider to best from better.


----------



## emmur0 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm experiencing the same stutter you speak of. Only fix I found was to change the game settings back to normal


----------

